# fastening insulation over metal ductwork



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm planning to remove the insulation over some metal ductwork, seal the seams, and then reattach the old insulation. I noticed the insulation was fastened with staples. I wonder if such staplers are available at big box and not very expansive. Or are there other ways to fasten the insulation?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

deerhunter said:


> I'm planning to remove the insulation over some metal ductwork, seal the seams, and then reattach the old insulation. I noticed the insulation was fastened with staples. I wonder if such staplers are available at big box and not very expansive. Or are there other ways to fasten the insulation?


the staples aren't anything special. Just an old Bostich stapler will work fine. After you staple the insulation, you should use aluminum tape to actually seal the seams.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

The stapler normally used. Is a bend out stapler(bends the ends of the staple out, instead of in towards each other).


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it OK if I skip the staples and just fasten the insulation by wrapping duct tape around it? I visited the bigbox and they don't seem to carry the kind of stapler.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

You would have to have an outward clinch staple gun. You could use the metal backed tape. Don't know if regular duct tape will hold or not


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

do not use duck/duct tape. It is not intended for this and does not have the longevity required of the materials for this purpose.



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110581816149&hlp=false&rvr_id=156725279965&crlp=1_263602_304652&UA=%3F*S%3F&GUID=198e711f12a0a0aad3914661ffee4df0&itemid=110581816149&ff4=263602_304652


If you can hold the insulation in place well enough to be able to tape it, I would be ok but chances are you are not going to be able to do a decent job. 

Did you use mastic on the joints and seams?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Duct tape is great for everything, BUT duct work and duct insulation. Use UL approved foil tape.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

As about duct tape. I mentioned in my other post that the HVAC company that worked our duct system used duct tape extensively for sealing. The major connections of the duct that's connected to the air handler are all exclusively sealed by duct tape. To be fair to the Hvac company these tapes do seem to hold up for the about 4 years time. Still I decided to remove them and use mastic instead.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

well, since duct tape was originally created as "duck" tape but later, and for a reason I do not know, altered to be "duct" tape, I'm not sure how it ever came to be used on ducts at all.

this is from Wikipedia (the all knowing:laughing



> Usage on ductwork
> To provide lab data about which sealants and tapes last, and which are likely to fail, research was conducted at Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory Environmental Energy Technologies Division. Their major conclusion was that one should not use duct tape to seal ducts (specialty tapes are available for this purpose). (They defined duct tape as any fabric-based tape with rubber adhesive.) The testing done shows that under challenging but realistic conditions, duct tapes become brittle and may fail.[6] Commonly duct tape carries no safety certifications such as UL or Proposition 65, which means the tape may burn violently, producing toxic smoke; it may cause ingestion and contact toxicity; it can have irregular mechanical strength; and its adhesive may have low life expectancy.* Its use in ducts has been prohibited by the state of California[7] and by building codes in most other places in the U.S. *However, metalized and aluminum tapes used by professionals are still often called "duck/duct tapes".


I found the bolded section particularly interesting.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

I have bought this staple gun. But it seems the staples I bought from Lowes are too narrow to fit into it. On the manual of the staple gun it mentioned some part number from PowerFast, I cannot find the specific part number on line. There are some powerfast staples on ebay, but it's different part number. Can I buy these or do I have to stick to the part number?

I'm really surprised that there isn't a standard for staples. I though I just need to go to Lowes and pick the right specification. Actually, the only specification the manual mentioned is leg size. I thought this is the whole story but apparently, the crown width also matters.




nap said:


> do not use duck/duct tape. It is not intended for this and does not have the longevity required of the materials for this purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## berend (Nov 4, 2010)

Well if you got a regular staple gun it probably won't do the trick. You need an insulation staple gun with insulation staples. You can't get them from Lowes. It has to be from a HVAC supply house.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

berend said:


> Well if you got a regular staple gun it probably won't do the trick. You need an insulation staple gun with insulation staples. You can't get them from Lowes. It has to be from a HVAC supply house.


if he bought the staple gun in the link I had provided, it was for ductwork.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Doesn't it use regular T5 staples?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

beenthere said:


> Doesn't it use regular T5 staples?


it looks like it might

http://www.thermopan.com/products_powerfaststaple.htm


----------



## OldSingy (Sep 6, 2010)

deerhunter said:


> I'm planning to remove the insulation over some metal ductwork, seal the seams, and then reattach the old insulation. I noticed the insulation was fastened with staples. I wonder if such staplers are available at big box and not very expansive. Or are there other ways to fasten the insulation?


===========

Have you considered using adhesive insulation pins? See this link to see what I'm talking about.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/322799869/STUCK_UP_PIN_SELF_ADHESIVE_PINS.html


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

The # is 31400. It looks like it take wide crown staples. I suppose the ones I bought from Lowes (It says T50 on the box) are narrow crown.



nap said:


> it looks like it might
> 
> http://www.thermopan.com/products_powerfaststaple.htm


Since I already bought the staple gun, I will stick with staples. Unless if I can't get the right ones.



OldSingy said:


> ===========
> 
> Have you considered using adhesive insulation pins? See this link to see what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/322799869/STUCK_UP_PIN_SELF_ADHESIVE_PINS.html


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

http://www.thermopan.com/pdf/outwardclincher.pdf

down near the bottom there is a list of staples. Looking for local type retailers as well.

here is Thermopan's wholelsaler locator. I see Johnstone supply is one that is local to me. I think they are nationwide. Punch in your zip code and see what pops up.

http://www.thermopan.com/wholesaler/wholesalerByZip.aspx


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info. The closest one in my area is about 22 miles away. Do I have to buy in bulk from them?

How about this one? On the specification, it comes as close as part number 31600. The one I bought is 31400. Will it still work? because I think it says 1/2" wide crown.





nap said:


> http://www.thermopan.com/pdf/outwardclincher.pdf
> 
> down near the bottom there is a list of staples. Looking for local type retailers as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I can't answer either question but with that Arrow part number, maybe you can find some locally and give them a shot.


----------



## berend (Nov 4, 2010)

Is there a N.B. Handy near you? They sell Duro Dyne duct work supplies. That is what I use. As far as buying them in bulk... They are cheap as dirt and come in a box of like 500 or more. If that doesn't work try Grainger Industrial Supply.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

We don't have it here. I just ordered something online from Lowes for in store pickup. I'm surprised they instantly called and said it's available, because I thought I've gone through all their staples and all I could find was the narrow crown ones. I'll check if this one (and others from Lowes that I haven't checked out) works.




berend said:


> Is there a N.B. Handy near you? They sell Duro Dyne duct work supplies. That is what I use. As far as buying them in bulk... They are cheap as dirt and come in a box of like 500 or more. If that doesn't work try Grainger Industrial Supply.


----------



## deerhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

The staples from lows doesn't fit. Then I visited a local building material store, and find a Bostitch one that fits. I didn't went to this store in the first place because my previous experience gave me the impression that they carry a subset of what Lowes does when it comes to things like nails and staples.


----------



## Artco (Sep 23, 2010)

You need special clintch stapler and staples for duct insulation.
You can get one at Grainger and the staples cost around $60.00 for the stapler.


----------

